

The complete John Galt's speech from Atlas Shrugged - lisperforlife
http://amberandchaos.com/?page_id=106

======
danbmil99
TL; DR: "I spent close to the last decade effortlessly and magically
converting your tin cans into pure gold. And the gratitude I get... I'm tired
of pretending I'm not special. You can't process me with a normal brain!"

~~~
danbmil99
\-- Charlie Sheen

------
goldroger
I feel the plight of my philosophy teacher now, when he has to wade through
oodles of lame philosophical BS every semester while grading papers :)

~~~
vixen99
Instead of offering pointless invective why not provide at least one reason
why you make this comment? Atlas Shrugged has sold six million copies. That's
no argument for the thesis put forward in it but its impact on a fair number
of thoughtful people over the last fifty years or so at least commands, don't
you think, a reasoned comment in that you felt strongly enough to post your
one liner?

~~~
pohl
_Atlas Shrugged has sold six million copies._

How does that compare to Dianetics?

------
imechura
TL;DR; 70 pages of repeating the same thing that has been repeated 100 times
in the previous 400 pages. That book could have been pamphlet.

After all of that Ayn Rand grows up and gets on Medicare and Social Security.

[http://www.alternet.org/teaparty/149721/ayn_rand_railed_agai...](http://www.alternet.org/teaparty/149721/ayn_rand_railed_against_government_benefits,_but_grabbed_social_security_and_medicare_when_she_needed_them/)

~~~
lusis
Did she pay into Medicare and SS? If so, she was only getting her money back.
I don't understand why this is so hard for people to understand?

I'm staunchly opposed to medicare and SS but will I take them when I retire if
they're still around? Hell yes, because I should at least get SOME of my money
back.

~~~
blueben
Who needs principles when reality is so convenient?

------
absolut_todd
can someone do a tl;dr?

~~~
bradleyland
Really? You really should read the whole thing. Even if you don't agree with
it, the Galt speech will tell you all you need to know about the philosophy of
objectivism. Agree with it or not, it's not something you should ignore. There
are certain political movements that have hooked their wagons up to it and are
riding off in to the sunset. That makes it, at least, relevant.

~~~
mkr-hn
No one is going to read a novella-length speech unless they're already into
the philosophy. Got a summary?

~~~
bradleyland
Sure: a is a.

~~~
mkr-hn
That's an equation, not a philosophy. If Rand took a book to say that, she
should have fired her editor.

~~~
bradleyland
It's a summary of objectivist philosophy, otherwise known as the "Law of
Identity".

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_identity>

------
svlla
Who is John Galt's housekeeper?

~~~
blueben
Don't downvote, it's a valid question that shoots at the heart of the entire
philosophy.

